# Halloween Pumpkin Carving Contest?



## Jim (Sep 25, 2014)

We had them in the past and was thinking about having one again. Any interest? Rules to follow if there is enough interest.

Basically you would have to carve a pumpkin and submit it to me with a secret item in the picture. Then the members will vote and winner will win a cool prize.

Yes or no? I don't want to do it unless we get a dozen entrants or so.

Link to one we had: https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=10694&hilit=pumpkin+carving+contest


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 25, 2014)

Im in! This sounds like fun. My wife is in as well!

Thats 2 come on guys!


----------



## Moedaddy (Sep 25, 2014)

Let's do it!!


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 25, 2014)

In it to win it!


----------



## Cashew (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm in have not done a pumpkin in years.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 28, 2014)

I will take your prize for my awesome pumpkin! 


I AM IN


----------



## New River Rat (Sep 28, 2014)

Does size matter?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 29, 2014)

In lets do it :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 30, 2014)

BassAddict said:


> In it to win it!




JOJO is an excellent carver!


----------



## fender66 (Sep 30, 2014)

I'd be in for this if I"m in town. There's talk of being sent out of town around that time for work.


----------



## icepounder (Oct 5, 2014)

I'd give it a shot !!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Oct 10, 2014)

IN


----------



## Brine (Oct 16, 2014)

PUMPKIN MODS 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 19, 2014)

They are waiting for the knife!


----------



## Jim (Oct 22, 2014)

So we got 8 "In". I thought we would have had more interest than this for sure.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 22, 2014)

> So we got 8 "In"



So many possibilities here. Oh...the temptations. [-X


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 23, 2014)

We gonna do this?


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 24, 2014)

If only jim had some kind of cool pumpkin carving contest going on....... Then I'd be carving a badass pumpkin instead of contemplating going to bed


----------



## Y_J (Oct 24, 2014)

Count me *IN*
When do we submit our pics?


----------



## Jim (Oct 26, 2014)

We will try next year I guess. I want to have at least a dozen entries for contests.


----------



## Y_J (Oct 26, 2014)

Darn... And I think I had the winning pumpkin... 
Count me in next year to, Jim.. I do understand your reasoning though..


----------



## SumDumGuy (Oct 27, 2014)

There may not be a contest but I would enjoy seeing everyone's artistry.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 27, 2014)

SumDumGuy said:


> There may not be a contest but I would enjoy seeing everyone's artistry.



I didn't take advantage of my opportunity to carve last night because of the "1 year postponement". If I get another opportunity....I'll post pics.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 28, 2014)

How's this for a TinBoat's Pumpkin?

I think this should take the BLUE RIBBON!


----------



## Y_J (Oct 28, 2014)

hehee.. Good one. But Blue Ribbon ONLY if it is Pabst.


----------



## Cashew (Oct 30, 2014)

Sorry to hear not enough participation, but slightly relieved at what I was going to carve. Inspiration always comes through at the right moment though.
Have a safe and spooky Halloween.
Cashew


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 16, 2015)

Lets start early this year!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 17, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> Lets start early this year!


I'll do it.


----------



## BassAddict (May 17, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> Lets start early this year!


Can I carve Ahab?


----------



## fender66 (May 18, 2015)

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Lets start early this year!
> ...



That would be a rather large pumpkin.....wouldn't it?


----------



## BassAddict (May 18, 2015)

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Ahab said:
> ...


What would I need a pumpkin for?


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 19, 2015)

I have a list of sponsors to donate prizes 


Grand Prize may be a new boat! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------

